# Convert plain text email to html - Outlook 2007



## captainbaldo (Jan 30, 2002)

My office recently upgraded to Office 2007. By default, Outlook is configured to convert all incoming messages to plain text. This is a setting that we do not have the rights to change. However, when we used to have Outlook 2003 all the emails that were originally in HTML format could be converted back to HTML once we opened up the email and verified it was a trusted email. There was simply a "convert this to HTML" option that would show up somewhere in the header. This is no longer the case in Outlook 2007. 

I can't for the life of me figure out how to convert the text to HTML on INCOMING emails. Outgoing isn't a problem. I've even tried editing the incoming email or forwarding it and then converting to html but it doesn't display properly. Any images that were in the email can only be viewed one at a time by clicking directly on the picture link, but not with the rest of the email.

Any ideas?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Without the original HTML formatting of the message, there's nothing to convert the text to. The data to make the conversion simply doesn't exist.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It is NOT wise to try an bypass the Employer rules.
Most of us here also do not support in help to bypass ones employer's rules.


----------



## captainbaldo (Jan 30, 2002)

To clarify, I'm not bypassing employer rules. In the past, our employer allowed the conversion, but we had to do it manually. And I know it's still allowed because sometimes we are sent official emails in which the first line is "please convert to HTML to view properly" or something of the like. Stupid, I know.

And yes, I've contacted our network and IT support regarding this issue. Lets just say, I work for the government and the answer is typically akin to, "well, it should work."


----------



## captainbaldo (Jan 30, 2002)

Today, after weeks on Outlook 2007, the "convert this to HTML" (actually, it was "Display this as HTML") magically reappeared on certain emails, but not all. So, I'm assuming it's a setting on the exchange server level. There are still some emails that won't allow me to convert, but they all seem to be coming from off-site - so I'm assuming they changed the settings to now allow internal emails to be converted to HTML.


----------

